# JL Audio vx1000/5i plus BlueTooth adapter.



## jaspip (Apr 10, 2018)

Not sure how this works but I’m selling a brand new JL Audio vx1000/5i plus the BlueTooth adapter for $1000 on eBay


----------



## Smash (Oct 4, 2011)

PMd you.


----------



## jaspip (Apr 10, 2018)

Sold


----------



## TXBoudy (Aug 12, 2018)

jaspip said:


> Sold


I knew I should have logged in yesterday. Second one I've missed now.


----------



## jaspip (Apr 10, 2018)

Back up for sale


----------



## Smash (Oct 4, 2011)

PM Sent.


----------

